# Joey - BMW 530D M Sport



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Morning Everyone

The main focus of the detail was to get it back to new with some serious protection from the Scottish weather.

I received the car in the evening so it was tucked up in the garage while I worked on the interior, to make the write up read a bit better I left it till later.

I'll start with the before pictures, the car was "valeted" only a few day so should be pretty clean.....

























First thing was to rinse down the whole car to loosen as much dirt as possible before washing the car by hand, most of the dirt came off with a a few dried on bird bombs still left.

Wheels, Arches and the underside of the car was also jet washed.









Here's the alloys after a jet wash, not looking too good. Covered in tar and brake dust.

I'm going to show you the full process of one of the alloys, the same was then repeated on the others.

First job was to spray the alloys with a strong wheel cleaner, I used Meguiar's Wheel Brightner 4:1 which shifted most of the brake dust after a few goings over.

A mix of brushes were used, EZ Detailing Brush, Swissvax Wheel Brush, Wheel Woolies and a tooth brush.













A really tricky part of the alloys was a small recess behind the spoke which trapped dirt, a tooth brush was perfect for getting these spots.



Tardis was used to removes the tar stuck to the alloys, this was then wiped up with a micro fibre and wheel woolie











After the alloys were rinsed off it was time for the Iron X, for people who have used this your probs getting the smell in the back of your throat just looking at the picture haha

For the people that dont know what Iron X is, it "....opens up the paint's pores to release ferrous particles and to neutralize caustic compounds that have developed in the paint's subsurface. Ongoing damage is immediately stopped and future damage is prevented by removing the ferrous particles" _Wizzer_

Great for dissolving really baked on brake dust from alloys, its a clear liquid and when it gets in contact with ferrous material it turns deep purple.







After a few minutes I used various brushed to agitate any dirt and brake dust and work in the Iron X





As you can see it works pretty well....





This process leaves the alloys like new.



Next is to degrease the tyre and arches, sprayed with G101 in a strong mix.

Wheels scrubbed to remove any old dressings....







Arches also scrubbed with a mix of brushed to remove any dirt.



Rinsed down and thats one set done!

This process is then repeated on the other alloys.



Now the alloys are done its time to start washing the car, first up was the Snow Foam.

Snow Foam was a strong mix of Meg APC & Hyperwash, came out nice n foamy.

















Engine bay dirt was agitated with a raceglaze brush and a few sprays of G101.





Once I was happy with the engine bay the car was then rinsed down, by now as much dirt as possible has been removed from the car without touching the paint. This stops the chances of adding swirls or scratches to the paint.





All the door shuts, panel gaps and grills were taken care of with a racglaze brush and some APC.



Once it was rinsed down again it was time for the hand wash, The usual two bucket method was used with Meg's Shampoo Plus







After cleaning the whole car it was rinsed down to remove all soap

As you can see the water wasnt moving off the paint due to all the tar and other contaminates making the paint rough so the water can stick to it.

Meg's Last Touch was used to help with the drying, these gave instant beading...









The car was then patted down with a ultra plush towel.

The next stage is to decontanimate the bodywork, this starts with spraying Tardis over the car to remove and tar or glue. The Tardis is left for a few minutes to start dissolving the tar, then its wiped up with a new microfibre, then the car is rinsed down.















Same as with the wheels the body is coated with Iron X, this is left for a few minutes then wiped over with a clean microfibre then rinsed down.

Its hard to see it work on dark coloured paint.





Next step is to take the car inside and stay the Claying process, this will pick up any contaminate stuck in your paint which make it fell rough and make it look dull.

The area is first sprayed with Clay lube to make sure the clay can glide over the paint without sticking.











Here you can see the amount of contaminates pull from just a small section of the bonnet.



This is from the lower half of the door.



Engine bay protected with 303 AeroSpace Protectant



Each wheel was given 3 coats of PoorBoys Wheels Selant this should make for much easier cleaning.





Blackfire tire gel for the tyres, should last for a few weeks and give a nice satin gloss.



Werkstats Acrylic Prime Strong was used on the paint for a sealant for the wax to bond too, it also cleans the paint and help to mask swirls.

This was also applied to the side windows and the door shuts.



To help keep the car looking good with some nice protection I used Swissvax Shield, has to be one of my favourites for easy of use, durability and look.

Should last at least 6 months





Windows were cleaned ready for the Glass Sealant, G Techniq's G1 was to be used here.









Now here's the interior work which was carried out the night before, you might notice the car is dirty in some of the pictures.

First off the was dusted and hovered to see what shape it was in, next was a quick APC wipe down.















The leather needed some minor work to get it back to new, first off was to clean it with the Raceglaze leather cleaning then to protected it with there leather balm.



Here you can see a small 50/50 of the leather which has been cleaned, you can see before it was dirty and shiny.



50/50 On the middle of the seat...



Next up was the Valet Pro Odour Eater to make sure no bacteria was going in the fabric, this was sprayed on and left over night.



Werkstats Satin Prot was used on the interior black plastic and door leather, a nice thin coat gives a really nice finish.









Now this is from the second day, the final thing to do was to spray the interior with G Techniq's I1 Smart fabric , this will make everything waterproof and help prevent stains.



And finally heres a collection of the finals, by this time it was 6pm. So about 14 hours work in total.























Exhaust had a good polish up.





















Heres a collection I photoshopped, just changed the contrast and saturation no touch ups.







Thanks for reading, Im impressed if you made it all the way to here, yes it a lot of pictures but I hope you enjoyed them.

Any comments or questions welcomed​


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

great write up that mate, really enjoyed it, good read :thumb:

Daz :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous finish. Great thread and well worth the time to write and all the pictures explaining the process in 'detail' 

Stunning finishing pics :thumb: thanks for posting :wave:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic look on Bmw...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done though going slightly wheel pic blind...:doublesho
Not too bad at loading pics what helped was having some text to start reading from the off rather than a stream of pics with no info..:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Good write up and a smashing job. No machine correction?


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

*530d sport*

great job i hav just bought a 530d sport in silver very good cars also got it remapped seriously quick where do youget iron x from .:detailer:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking write up, and a superb job! It never fails to surprise about how bad a job some valeters do! 

Certainly sorted it out, lovely car!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work and carbon black ftw (biased :thumb


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks amazing and a great write up.

Quick question, did u tape up ,or cover anything under the engine bay before you snow foamed it, or did you just snow foam and then rinse it?? Did you then just let it dry naturally before dressing it?


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, with all the pictures I didn't know how it was going to go down.

Its always good to get feedback, as I write these for you lot and if you like to have more text then I will put some in.

Sorry if you got bored with all the wheel pictures, wanted to really show the process and how you can do it your sell.

I purchased the Iron X from Polished Bliss BTW

Yeah Birchy when I was told that it had been valeting only a few days ago I though I was in for an easy clean lol Owner said they only spend 5mins on on interior.

There were only a few wires that were taped up with 3m tape, the rest of the engine was very secure. After the washing it was left to run for a few moment while I gave it a quick dry with microfibers, then a few hours later sprayed with the 303 Protectant.

No machine correction was done just a full protection detail, maybe a polish in the summer. Also with the light at 6pm its very forgiving on the paint.


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

That was one of the best write ups Ive read, the car looks excellent, smashing work! :thumb:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Great work and nice pics too:thumb:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

I enjoyed it too.........especially the wheel pics cos I've just bought some iron x so I'm itching to give it a go!
Great work.........keep it up mate!:buffer:


----------



## ollie b (Mar 2, 2010)

great work and a nice read


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work. Doesnt look like you protected any thing in the engine bay when you foamed and power washed it or does it just not show that you did?


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

There were only a few connections in the lower half of the engine which were taped up just to be on the safe side, unlike other cars i've work on everything was really secure and covered up.

The power washer was used on the lowest setting so it didn't force water into any crevasses or seals


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice work :thumb:

Bet it cost you a fortune in Iron-X.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah Iron X isnt cheap, used about 500ml on the wheels and body.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

great work and thanks or writing in such detail.

Question: how much ironx did you use!?

opps just noticed about 500ml. pricey!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Read the post above :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Awesome work


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice detail there.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice run down buddy top job :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate, that's what write ups are all about, the pros to be fair are obviously a lt busier than the enthuasiast who has a little more time to do write ups.

I know I wouldn't change the way I do mine, product information is key to every user on this forum especially newcomers so any review/tips you can give are invaluable.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely 

Well done!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

gally said:


> Fantastic mate, that's what write ups are all about, the pros to be fair are obviously a lt busier than the enthuasiast who has a little more time to do write ups.
> 
> I know I wouldn't change the way I do mine, product information is key to every user on this forum especially newcomers so any review/tips you can give are invaluable.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate.


Thanks man, that exactly what I want my write ups to be like.

I like when theres a mini review during a detail or tips on how to do thing a different way.

I was going to put more in the write up but I reached the character limit of like 25000 :lol:

My GF uncle has a Ford Racing Puma I'm hoping to get my hand on soon, will get a write up on that for sure!!!


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Great work there. Excellent finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Excellent write up mate. Enjoyed reading that, lovely cars those 5 Series. 

I see you have the Iron X with the "Squashed Flowers" smell as well. Yeah right, it still stinks! Cracking stuff though.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Cracking detail! 

I must get me some Iron X.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work & a thoroughly enjoyable write up :thumb:
Some of the pictures are superb, what camera do you use?
Great choice of protection by the way, Shield is an excellent wax :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I have new improved smelling Iron X, warning to anyone never used it before. 

Do not smell it out of the bottle!!! I did just to see what everyone was talking about and I could spell it for the rest of the day lol

The camera used was a Canon EOS 500D with a 18-200mm lens.


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

that is great work and an awesome write up


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great, good to see a snow foamed engine bay, the results were great!

Well done fella


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

!!!!! WOW !!!! Great write up and even better results
steve


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

GReat write up, and amazing work. Thanks for taking the time to submit it! :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Really enjoyed your write up!

Nice and throrough with some great pictures!

Cheers!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

great write up :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great write up mate and top work!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great work.
you have used most of the products i have in my arsnil, although i am very tempted to give some nano products like the G techniq. most people on here seem to rate it.

again, amazing finish and good shots to end on.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah as everyone has said cracking write up, nice to read the comments between the pictures to see what you've done at different stages. 

Also excellent results, Thanks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Joeya said:


> Thanks man, that exactly what I want my write ups to be like.
> 
> I like when theres a mini review during a detail or tips on how to do thing a different way.
> 
> ...


You can see from all the comments mate that people still love indepth write ups, keep it up.

Would love to see another FRP getting worked on. Let me know dude.

Thanks.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice write-up and great job too - car looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow loads of comments, glad everyone liked the write up.

Most feedback I've had before!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

That lets you know it was enjoyed & appreciated :thumb:
Now get cracking & lets have your next one


----------



## Discreet (Sep 3, 2010)

Really enjoyed the write up thanks for the hard work :thumb:

*Discreet*


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

lovely job done.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

also how do you find the windscreen sealent stuff?? is it worthwile??


----------



## Uzy (Mar 13, 2011)

First of all what a great result the car looks brand new now. How did you clean the exhaust pipe? I have the same car and my exhaust looks as dirty as that and I wanted to get it looking like its actually polished metal


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Nicemcs: Yeah the windscreen sealant is a must! Makes it so much better when driving in the rain. Water just runs right off, even if you not going fast(40mph+) one wipe and water is gone.

Uzy: For the exhaust I used a mix of different gradeds of wire wool and some autosol, always works a treat. More more minor work just use a cloth and some peek.

Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Joeya said:


> Nicemcs: Yeah the windscreen sealant is a must! Makes it so much better when driving in the rain. Water just runs right off, even if you not going fast(40mph+) one wipe and water is gone.
> 
> Uzy: For the exhaust I used a mix of different gradeds of wire wool and some autosol, always works a treat. More more minor work just use a cloth and some peek.
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments


Must try that at some stage at that rate,


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

superb write up, keep up the great work


----------



## Uzy (Mar 13, 2011)

Joeya said:


> Nicemcs: Yeah the windscreen sealant is a must! Makes it so much better when driving in the rain. Water just runs right off, even if you not going fast(40mph+) one wipe and water is gone.
> 
> Uzy: For the exhaust I used a mix of different gradeds of wire wool and some autosol, always works a treat. More more minor work just use a cloth and some peek.
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments


By autosol do you mean the chrome cleaner they have or the polish?


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

The metal polish, this stuff...


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

This really should be sticky "how to detail a car"

Wonderful write-up! Every section explained and... :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great write up, excellent pics and a fine finish!

I keep seeing Iron X mentioned on this forum, but never really knew what it did until now. Think I need to get myself some of that


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Good result Joe, 

one wee question: why did you Last Touch and dry the car prior to Iron X and further rinsing? We'd normally rinse after washing, then go straight to Iron X, then rinse, then dry. You may have a reason for it I've missed but may be a time saver in the future for you.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi john, the reason for drying down the car before using iron x is to make sure its effective as possible.

The car had never been clayed or de tarred and water was hardly running of the paint, so by drying it makes sure as much of the product as possible gets on the paint rather than on the water and get diluted down or running right off.

I've tried it out with tardis as it will work better on dry tar rather than wet tar however you need be care that it doesn't dry out.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was thinking that was your thoughts mate.


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic write up, especially for more inexperienced users like myself!

:buffer:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Joeya said:


> Hi john, the reason for drying down the car before using iron x is to make sure its effective as possible.
> 
> The car had never been clayed or de tarred and water was hardly running of the paint, so by drying it makes sure as much of the product as possible gets on the paint rather than on the water and get diluted down or running right off.
> 
> I've tried it out with tardis as it will work better on dry tar rather than wet tar however you need be care that it doesn't dry out.


Interesting. We almost always prefer it on wet paint as you can have a longer dwell time with lower risk of the product drying in.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

The car wasn't fully dried just given a quick pat down as the water was really sticking to the paint.

Cheers again people for all the comments, as you can imagine the owner was pretty chuffed.

Will have the next write up on wednesday/thursday :thumb:


----------



## pionar (Apr 25, 2011)

I’ve really enjoyed your write up, it is excellent and I was just wondering what dilution ratio’s You used of Megs Hyperwash and APC for snow foam? And another question what about washing after this detailing? … I mean what do you use for quick detailing “wax safe” so we don’t have re wax it every wash. Do you use only snow foam(other dilution of Hyper wash?) and hand wash? 
Thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Enjoyed this write up, nice original BMW, looks the dogs cahoonas! :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers again for all the comments guys, really appreciated.



pionar said:


> I've really enjoyed your write up, it is excellent and I was just wondering what dilution ratio's You used of Megs Hyperwash and APC for snow foam? And another question what about washing after this detailing? … I mean what do you use for quick detailing "wax safe" so we don't have re wax it every wash. Do you use only snow foam(other dilution of Hyper wash?) and hand wash?
> Thanks


Hi

I used around 40ml of Hyperwash and 40ml of Apc (one pump out of the gallon bottle) mixed in a 1L bottle filled up with water.

For washing after the detail it so much easier, as the paints really smooth and waxed the dirt falls off after a snow foam and jet wash.

For a quick clean I would first jet wash the car to remove as much dirt as possible, then a snow foam to help loosen stuck on dirt. Another Jet wash to remove the snow foam then a hand wash (2 bucket method). Then dry off with a microfibre towel :thumb:

For the snow foam, start off with a small amount and see how it goes. If you want more foam add some more.

Hope that helps


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

That was a great write up buddy, car looks great


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

well thanks that was a great read and some lovey work thanks for doing this helps every body on here


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Great write up and car!:thumb:

I have just bought a E60 535D m Sport Touring and need to do the same!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

stunning stuff


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent job mate, good write up too, i found it very useful thanks.


----------



## 0asis2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great write-up Joey!
Especially found the alloys/Iron-X info of use, since this is something I'm gonna try soon.

Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Oasis, glad my write up helped.

Sorry I haven't posted up any more write ups recently been really busy with work, plus have my college exhibition coming up soon.

Getting my new Golf GT TDI on Tuesday so will be doing a high write on it over the next few weeks


----------



## daytonamart (May 18, 2011)

Probably the best non-pro write up i've seen. Well Done. Alloy wheel info worth all the pics.


----------

